# X50 Tesla Model 3 Battery 2170 Cell 21700 battery



## BuB-44 (Dec 21, 2020)

6.40 USD per cell is not that much of a bargain, but hey, they got Musk' midas touch.
Or what was the idea of this offer?


----------

